
Xfce 4.12 pending in EPEL - bsg75
https://bodhi.fedoraproject.org/updates/FEDORA-EPEL-2016-262a3f39e1
======
bsg75
Forum thread:
[http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showpost.php?p=1759532&postcou...](http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showpost.php?p=1759532&postcount=10)

